# Spectre



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Just got back from watching it on IMAX - have to say I preferred the last Mission Impossible - it as a good film but not a great one and the DB10 did not get much screen time at all


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I didnt think much of it at all I am afraid.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i think thats the way its been heading for a couple of years, Goldeneye tops it for me since then struggle to get too excited


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I was thinking about going to see this, but from what I have read from you guys I might as well wait for the DVD release.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

The old ones were much more entertaining.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Casino Royale was the pinnacle for me, Bond as Fleming described him, a thug in a suit. Quantum of Solace was silly and i haven't seen the others and have no desire to. Roger moore was just daft.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I liked skyfall, and I've got tickets to see Spectre on Wednesday. I don't think Daniel Craig is great at playing Bond though, although box office takings prove me otherwise lol.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I'll be going at the weekend. 

I'm sure it will be pretty good, but the hype, marketing and media storm behind Bond at the moment is too strong. 

No other film gets the exposure than Bond films now get. Clearly a lot of people getting paid to promote it under false pretences.


----------



## hulla the hulla (May 20, 2009)

Don't forget, you'll be paying more for the privilege in the first couple of weeks too, same for Star Wars later in the year. Apparently Odeon charge more for seats for really big films due to demand, it's been called a "blockbuster tax" - thieving scumbags !


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

starwars i dont care it will be worth it, bond had the english relationship which gives it more hype and exposure.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Going to see this next week at Sheffield Cineworld who have just had a the new Imax laser projector installed. Had to be delivered through the roof...


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I prefer the older bond films - they are cheesier and bond had more charm. It's all too serious now for me and Daniel Craig has no charm about him, all he does is run about pouting. 

Why can he shoot all the baddies with 5 bullets even when he's not looking at them but none of the 20 baddies he's shooting at can hit him with 5000 bullets when he is right in front of them?


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

I just don't rate the James bond films these days, Skyfall was a real pleasant surprise but I don't hold many hopes for spectre.


----------



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

Well. I WAS looking forward to seeing this on Friday!

Recently really enjoyed Mission Impossible, and couple of weeks ago Sicario-which I would highly recommend, if still showing.


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

Watched this the other night - like others, was quite disappointed and much preferred Skyfall. Spectre just seemed all over the place and got quite predictable.

Rich


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Saw this last night and its awful! Far too long and very boring, apart from the 5 minute car chase through Rome. 
I think the film critics giving it rave reviews must be getting some serious back handers to give this 5 stars.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

muzzer42 said:


> Casino Royale was the pinnacle for me, Bond as Fleming described him, a thug in a suit. Quantum of Solace was silly and i haven't seen the others and have no desire to. Roger moore was just daft.


Agreed, They nailed it with Casino Royale... although at the time i walked out the cinema and thought... too much card playing...

I watched it Monday too, I enjoyed it more than Skyfall as I do like Bond films having many oversea locations. Have to say its never going to be mission impossible like... if you want action solid that 2nd Captain America was bonkers.

I think Craig nails the role, only Connery betters it.

Paul


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

The serious tone is down to a marked shift away from the Pierce Brosnan era which was trying to tap into the Roger Moore a little more after the Timothy Dalton serious tone. 

I have to admit I've never been a fan of Roger Moore's bond films. He was Bond when I was young and I've never liked his stuff. When The Living Daylights came out I thought that was Bond as he should be, not some old duffer making double entendres. I like Daniel Craig as Bond and reckon Casino Royale and Skyfall are two of the best Bond films. 

Going to see Spectre on Saturday, I don't know if it will be as good as Skyfall but as long as it's better than Quantum of Solace I'll be happy enough.


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

LeadFarmer said:


> Going to see this next week at Sheffield Cineworld who have just had a the new Imax laser projector installed. Had to be delivered through the roof...


They'll be whacking up the ticket price again then.

How much is it now? Last time I went to Cineworld in Sheff it was a few pennies under £10 each for a ticket.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Crafoo said:


> They'll be whacking up the ticket price again then.
> 
> How much is it now? Last time I went to Cineworld in Sheff it was a few pennies under £10 each for a ticket.


£14 each for Imax laser ticket. But should be worth it for Star Wars :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Its well done and all that but I found it really dull and boring.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I think the new Bond films are the types which you have to watch atleast twice before liking them.

Casino Royale - first time I hated it. Watched it again to make sense of it and yes, it works well. 

Quantum of Solace - Cant really remember what it was about even though I watched twice. Explains it all

Skyfall - Watched a few times, enjoyed it from the first watch TBH 

Haven't seen Spectre yet but I guess it'll be OK. 

I really liked Pierce Brosnan - some people don't but hey, I thought he pulled it off quite well and I was a fan of the one-liners. 

I think his acting was good, just the films he got put in were a bit so so. Daniel Craig is pretty good tbh but I think we need someone like Tom Hardy doing it.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Rayaan said:


> I think the new Bond films are the types which you have to watch atleast twice before liking them.
> 
> Casino Royale - first time I hated it. Watched it again to make sense of it and yes, it works well.
> 
> ...


I agree I think it definitely takes watching them a couple of times before you really get them.

Someone said Tom Hardy last night at the gym and to be honesty he sounds the best out of a bad bunch being rumoured lately.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

PaulN said:


> I agree I think it definitely takes watching them a couple of times before you really get them.
> 
> Someone said Tom Hardy last night at the gym and to be honesty he sounds the best out of a bad bunch being rumoured lately.


Didnt someone say Damian Lewis? How he can be James Bond is beyond me! Id rather the 50 shades of Grey guy put on some muscle and did it rather than Damian!


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Tom hardys my favourite for the next bond.

I reckon andrew lincoln from the walking dead would make a good bond too. Deffo need a hair cut and a shave though!


----------



## Mikej857 (Jan 17, 2012)

Spectre didn't really do it for me, found myself falling asleep half way through because it was too long and so predictable, it wasn't exciting enough and Daniel Craig is looking old and lethargic now


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I thought it was good, but it most certainly isn't a 5 star amazing film as all the press have said. 

I will say it never felt like 2.5 hours. I did enjoy it enough not to lose interest.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

We went last night and absolutely loved it. 

I've read Fleming's books and Daniel Craig is a perfect bond in my humble opinion. Fleming's character is a battle scarred alcoholic and he portrays that pretty well lol. 

The car chase definitely wasn't as good as the opening sequence in Quantum of Solace, but I'll let him away with it as it was on cobbled streets. I have to admit to being really impressed with Ralph Fiennes as M and Ben Whishaw as the new quartermaster. 

Bring on the next one. But I'll watch spectre a few times again first lol. 

Cooks


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Watched last night with the missus, absolutely amazing imo


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

I guess i must be missing something as quite a few people seem to like it lol. 
So, out of interest, what was it you liked? I found it too long, boring story, average special effects and car chase. I wasn't on my own with this opinion as most people that were leaving the cinema were overheard saying how disappointed they were.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Would it be beneficial to watch Skyfall again before seeing Spectre? Does the story carry on from Skyfall?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

LeadFarmer said:


> Would it be beneficial to watch Skyfall again before seeing Spectre? Does the story carry on from Skyfall?


I've not seen Spectre yet (I'll wait til it's a bit quieter at the cinema) but my best friend went on Friday and said to definitely watch Skyfall again before going.


----------



## white91 (Feb 11, 2011)

Quite disappointed in Spectre, massive fan of Casino Royal, enjoyed Skyfall, but this misses the mark. Bit too slick, too many one liners, no real character development, under utilised Waltz, it's more Pierce Brosnan than ever


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I went to see it the night it came out. I say, if Skyfall was your favourite. after watching Spectre it still will be. Spectre = a good film, but not the great one I was expecting.

Everyone has their own opinion but I was a bit disappointed by it.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

TonyHill said:


> I guess i must be missing something as quite a few people seem to like it lol.
> So, out of interest, what was it you liked? I found it too long, boring story, average special effects and car chase. I wasn't on my own with this opinion as most people that were leaving the cinema were overheard saying how disappointed they were.


I agree on the car chase, something of an anticlimax but me and missus both enjoyed it for the action, fight scenes and i liked the nods to the past bond films i.e the white cat and use of a certain Aston Martin


----------



## AMG-A45 (Jun 17, 2015)

I watched this last night and thought it was good.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

as Kev said the white cat moment was great. When I went to see it the audience was a 50/50 mix, ie late teens/early 20's and the others were 30+ . The cat appeared and the 30+'s laughed whilst the others just looked around as if to say WTF ?


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

What ****ed me off were the adverts before the film, practically everyone one of them was bond related which I appreciate, but I felt that the amount of cut film scenes they featured was ridiculous, saw half the film and key parts before it had even started....


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Blu-Ray it is then in the comfort of my own home with my home cinema setup.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

griffin1907 said:


> as Kev said the white cat moment was great. When I went to see it the audience was a 50/50 mix, ie late teens/early 20's and the others were 30+ . The cat appeared and the 30+'s laughed whilst the others just looked around as if to say WTF ?


That was a great scene lol. I also loved the scene where he was beating up the security guards and one got back up to have another go, bond points at him and says "stay!" Hilarious.

I loved it. But my fave of all time are still Casino Royale (the Chris Cornell theme tune is just amazing) and Goldfinger closely followed by Skyfall.

Coo7s. 😎


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cookies said:


> We went last night and absolutely loved it.
> 
> I've read Fleming's books and Daniel Craig is a perfect bond in my humble opinion. Fleming's character is a battle scarred alcoholic and he portrays that pretty well lol.
> 
> ...


That Quantum of Solace car chase was amazing... the music was perfect too. I think the problem is normally theres something Jaw dropping like the opening scene of Casino Royal or the car chase in Quantum or Solace... I don't think Spectre had one though...

The drill scene in Spectre made me flinch though :doublesho.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

The car chase felt like the cameras were moving faster than the cars , It just didn't seem like a chase at all 

Some of the effects were just way over the top , The falling onto the sofa was just ridiculous 

There wasn't one scene that made me go phwooooaaar and that's what I like to get from a bond film , I like a scene where bond does something that just makes you think I want to be that man and then the bond music kicks in and it brings a big smile on your face , I never got that from Spectre 

All in all I thought it was a bit of a disappointment , 

I left the cinema stirred and not shaken


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

I quite liked it. I don't think it was as good as Skyfall but that was a lot to do with the pacing of the film, it was about 20 minutes too long for me. Certainly the stuff in Morocco could have been trimmed down a bit. 

I quite liked the elements of humour. They're trying to make Craig's Bond seem less serious which seems to be one of the most common complaints I've heard against him. The scene with the sofa certainly made me laugh. I was wanting a bit more of Christoph Waltz and Dave Bautista, there could have been some interesting stuff there had they decided to go on that path.

I can certainly get why some people found it boring but I think that very much depends on what Bond you're comparing it too. Brosnan's Bond films suffered from too much action and not enough plot. None of Craig's have exactly been barnstorming action from beginning to end although Spectre probably because of it's length feels like it has less action. 

Out of the four Craig has done I'd say it's far from the worst but not the best either.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Just got back from watching it and I thoroughly enjoyed it, had everything I want to see in a Bond film.


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

Bond is bond and they are always good viewing


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

6.5/10 - yes many links back to old Bond if you know the previous films a lot of links. Some worked very well other wee just beyond Moore for OTT.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Saw it today! Absolutely loved it, loved it, loved it!

I could imagine Sean Connery being the Bond in this movie which to me means this has so much 'classic' Bond about it, it's fantastic.

I think with all the classic elements, the humour, the story, the lair, this is a proper Bond movie and I think it's definitely Daniel Craigs best outing as Bond but part of me thinks he actually played as a different person, he seemed happier and less of a brute, less of a weapon in this one.

I loved the London piece at the end within the ruins of the building (won't say which one in case it spoils it for someone). Not sure how they are going to get around this in the next film.

The humour wasn't over the top all the way through, just touches which was nice to see as we've not had that from DC so far. I loved the couch gag, that made me and the mrs laugh.

SPOILER ALERT BELOW...

For those of you who have seen it, I just think it now puts the whole thing at a difficult juncture, it seems to have tied all the events up. Another outing for craig would sort of spoil it I think as it would need to be a completely fresh story line, but then again, he didn't kill blofeld and he's become the 'monster' scared, wheelchair bound, we know from Sean Connerys films...so do we now remake Dr No, Thunderball etc?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I saw it a few days ago and think its one of the better bond films in recent time (meaning the daniel craig era)


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

loved casino royale,quantum was terrible,skyfall i liked,so if this follows the trend im not going to like it lol.


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Watched it last night and I'm in the loved it camp.. The whole cinema laughed when they did the 'now we know what C stands for"
Although I did think there would be more car chases since they wrote off something like 6 cars

And not sure if they needed to do the star wars thing of a later film showing the creation of a character in an earlier movie.

But I'll watch it again and again when it comes onto terrestrial tv.


----------



## RPC (May 11, 2014)

Finally watched it tonight,really love the previous movies but wasnt impressed at all with this one.


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

RPC said:


> Finally watched it tonight,really love the previous movies but wasnt impressed at all with this one.


Snap. Didn't think this was Daniel Craig's best performance as bond.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Saw it last night, liked it but not the best of the recent ones. Car chase was disappointing and severe lack of gadgets.


----------



## Adam_B (Feb 23, 2015)

For me Skyfall was definitely better than Spectre, the storyline around Blofelt for me was a let down.


----------

